# διαφορές: «ξηρός» / «ξερός» / «στεγνός»



## διαφορετικός

Γεια σας!

Υπάρχει διαφορά στη σημασία μεταξύ το «ξηρός» / «ξερός» και το «στεγνός»;

Παραδείγματα:

ξερά φύλλα
ξερά μπιφτέκια
ξερά μάτια
ξερό κλίμα
ξερός (αναίσθητος σαν ξύλο) από την κούραση
ένα ξερό «ευχαριστώ» (χωρίς συμπλήρωμα)
ξερό καφέ (χωρίς συμπλήρωμα)
ξηροί καρποί
ξηρός οίνος

ξηρά μπαταρία
στεγνό έδαφος
στεγνό (αδυνατισμένος) πρόσωπο

άνθρωπος με στεγνή ψυχή
Επιτρέπεται να αντικαθιστώ αυτές τις λέξεις σε καθεμία των παραπάνω περιπτώσεων;


----------



## Perseas

Οι περισσότερες από τις φράσεις αυτές είναι παγιωμένες. Δεν έχω ακούσει για παράδειγμα «ξεροί καρποί» ή «ξερός οίνος» ή «έπεσα ξηρός από την κούραση».
«στεγνά φύλλα» σημαίνει για μένα ότι πριν ήταν βρεγμένα και τώρα έχουν στεγνώσει. «ξερά φύλλα» είναι αυτά που δεν είναι πράσινα,  χλωρά.
Τα «ξηρά μάτια» μου είναι πιο οικείο από τα «ξερά». Το ίδιο θα έλεγα και για το «ξηρό κλίμα».


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, Perseas.

Αν αγνοούμε τις παγιωμένες φράσεις, ποιες σημασίες, ποια παραδείγματα και ποιες διαφορές σημασίας απομείνουν;


----------



## Perseas

«ξερός» και «ξηρός»:
Σημασιολογικά δεν υπάρχει διαφορά. Πρόκειται για την ίδια λέξη με τη διαφορά ότι το δεύτερο είναι λόγιο, όμως και τα δύο  χρησιμοποιούνται σε επίσημο λόγο και καθομιλουμένη. Μπορούν βέβαια να συνηθίζονται σε ορισμένα γλωσσικά περιβάλλοντα, αποτελώντας μαζί με άλλες λέξεις παγιωμένες φράσεις (όπως στα παραπάνω παραδείγματα).

Τα «ξερός» («ξηρός») και «στεγνός» έχουν κάποια σημασιολογική συνάφεια. Και τα δύο χαρακτηρίζονται από έλλειψη νερού, υγρασίας. Νομίζω όμως ότι σπάνια το ένα μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει το άλλο. Όπως φαίνεται στο ψηφιακό λεξικό, το  «ξερός» («ξηρός») έχει περισσότερες σημασίες από το «στεγνός». Τέλος υπάρχουν αρκετές μεταφορικές εκφράσεις και για τα δύο.

Μία προσθήκη:
στεγνό έδαφος = εδαφος όχι βρεγμένο
ξερό/ξηρό έδαφος = δεν υπάρχει βλάστηση


----------



## sotos

Έχουν και εννοιολογική διαφορά. Σύγκρινε "ξερό καφέ" (σκέτο), "ξηρό καφέ" (ξηραμένο). Ξερό κρασί vs. ξηρός οίνος.


----------



## Perseas

Τα _ξερός_ και _ξηρός_ ως επίθετα δε νομίζω ότι έχουν διαφορετική σημασία. Όταν όμως συνδυάζονται με διάφορες λέξεις, τότε στις φράσεις που σχηματίζονται μπορεί να έχουν άλλη σημασία. Εννοιολογικές διαφορές παρατηρούνται ακόμα και σε φράσεις που σχηματίζονται με το ίδιο το _ξερός_:_ ξερά φύλλα_ & _ξερό κρασί_.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Σας ευχαριστώ, Perseas και sotos.

Όλα τα παραδείγματα παραπάνω τα πήρα (λίγο αλλαγμένα) από το ψηφιακό λεξικό «Τριανταφυλλίδη».



Perseas said:


> Και τα δύο χαρακτηρίζονται από έλλειψη νερού, υγρασίας. Νομίζω όμως ότι σπάνια το ένα μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει το άλλο.


Γιατί σπάνια; Δεν είναι η έλλειψη νερού η «κύρια σημασία» και των τριών λέξεων;

Είναι αδύνατο να διαπιστώνει κανείς λίγες «κύριες σημασίες» (που χρησιμοποιούνταν συχνότατα) αυτών των τριών λέξεων; Δηλαδή η σημασία αποτελείται τις περισσότερες φορές από παγιωμένες φράσεις;


----------



## Αγγελος

Ξερός είναι αυτός που έχει χάσει τη _φυσική _του υγρασία. Αντίθετο:χλωρός.
Στεγνός είναι αυτός που δεν είναι βρεμένος, που δεν έχει _πρόσθετο _νερό.
Κρεμούμε στο σκοινί τα πλυμένα ρούχα να _στεγν_ώσουν, αλλά απλώνουμε τον τραχανά ή τη σταφίδα στον ήλιο να _ξερ_αθεί.
Το ψωμί μας θέλουμε να είναι στεγνό, αλλά όχι ξερό!


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Άγγελε.

Με τη βοήθεια σου καταλαβαίνω καλύτερα ό,τι γράφουν τα λεξικά.


----------

